# 14 babies need homes Citrus County, FL



## shade (May 26, 2008)

an accidental breeding has resulted in 14 babies that need homes. They will be free to good homes, I don't want them to become snake food.

Dad:









Mom:









Babies Day 1:









Day 2:









Day 3(today):


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

beautiful babies you have there... they look like their color is going to take after dad

Please keep us updated on their development.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

any update on these babies?


----------



## shade (May 26, 2008)

yes, sorry I lost my internet for a while. The babies have grown well and are still in need of homes.


----------



## shade (May 26, 2008)

here's an updated thread about the babies with all their pictures

http://jorats.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=80136#p80136


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh goodness...I'd love to take a pair of boys, where exactly is Citrus County? If it's between Pensacola and Louisiana I can have my boyfriend pick them up this Friday.


----------



## shade (May 26, 2008)

oooh.... citrus county is kinda far from pensacola....

time wise all I know is that it's about 8 hours to alabama.

Map
http://maps.google.com/maps?source=...TF-8&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, yeah, kinda far. Darn. x_X


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

any updated pictures of these babies?


----------



## shade (May 26, 2008)

This is the last photos I took of the babies but I do plan to take more soon once I get my camera charged.


----------

